# Invoicing software



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I need to keep track of what people I get visas for and the invoices I print out for them.

Something I can make custom fields for and will print out nicely in A4

Any ideas chaps?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

MS Access is easy enough. Excel would do it as well but not as easy.


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

Ive made one in MS word. it Automatically changes the Invoice number and date as i open it. Was a PITA to do but alot better than the reciet book i was using. Google MS word automatic invoice number.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

I use Quickbooks.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

smyrk said:


> Ive made one in MS word. it Automatically changes the Invoice number and date as i open it. Was a PITA to do but alot better than the reciet book i was using. Google MS word automatic invoice number.


That sounds like my sort of thing, have searched on google but it just explains what it does really.

How do you set it up?

Cheers :thumb:



Aeroandy said:


> I use Quickbooks.


I'll look it up, thanks.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> That sounds like my sort of thing, have searched on google but it just explains what it does really.
> 
> How do you set it up?
> 
> ...


You can buy it, or use it via the web.

http://quickbooks.intuit.com/


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

Kashflow - Google it - swapped from sage a while ago and wished I did it years ago !


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

After having a look they all see to be full on accounting software, I'm only looking for invoicing that I can customise really.

I'll probably just have to write it out in word every time from a template. 

Never mind.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I set up a template using Ms Publisher, then typed in the invoice details each time, printed out and closed without saving - next time you need an invoice the template is blank waiting for blanks to be filled in.

Not as clever as some others, but if you don't issue invoices every 5 minutes, it worked quite well.


----------

